# DSL + WLANRouter + WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN



## StereoMike (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich bastel hier gerade mein Heimnetzwerk zusammen.
Ich hab zwar schon etwas im Forum gesucht, aber so richtig hatte noch nichts gepaßt, aber zumindest sind mir beim Lesen der Threads noch ein paar Fragen aufgefallen, die für mich auch ne Rolle spielen.

Aber erst mal dazu, was am Ende herauskommen soll:

DSL Flat mit nem SMC 2804 verbunden;
Laptop ist am anderen Ende der Wohnung per WLAN verbunden;
Desktop PC soll per LAN an den Laptop um damit ins Internet zu können, soll aber auch  Daten mit dem Laptop austauschen können.

Alles WinXP

Wie weit ich im Moment bin:
Router ist konfiguriert und steht alleine beim DSL Modem,
(WEP 128 +  MAC Filter)
Laptop kann per WLAN aufs Internet zugreifen

Soweit kam ich schon mit der Anleitung.

Der Desktop Rechner ist so eingerichtet, daß er, wenn er per LAN am Router ist, auch raus findet.

Wenn ich den PC aber an den Laptop anschließe (per Hub), können beide nicht mehr raus.

Nun weiß ich nicht weiter.
Beide Rechner sollen aufs Internet zugreifen können (aber als 1 Rechner, ich hab keine Mehrfachbenutzung...glaub ich)
Beide Rechner sollen aufeinander zugreifen können.

Proxy, ICS, Router umkonfigurieren? Mir klingeln die Ohren.

. 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Micha


----------



## stoked_ (17. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

moin,

ich habe ein ähnliches problem.. 
nur das bei mir der W-Lan router bei meinem nachbarn, die ein stockwerk über mir wohnen, steht.
nun ist mein haupt rechner (mit win 2000) via PCI W-Lan karte am router erfolgreich angeschlossen.
mit meiner zweiten netzwerkkarte (3Com) bin ich an meinem switch angeschlossen. andiesem switch hängen auch die anderen rechner (server debian/ ibook OSX/ und je na bedarf ein paar win PC's ). 
nun möchte ich meinen hauptrechner dazu bewegen das er die anfragen ans internet über die W-Lan macht. 
ich weiß das dafür die gemeinsame nutzung der internetverbindung aktiviert sein muß. IP Forwarding via RAS muß auch aktiv sein.. doch ich verstehe das bei windows nicht einfach nicht.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175750


----------



## StereoMike (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Ich hab ein neues Problem:

Was der ganze Text da obensagen will, kann ich inzwischen kürzer:

Ich will mit einem Rechner über zwei Proxys.


1. Desktop PC über LAN ans _Laptop_
2. Laptop per WLAN an den _Router_

Jetzt passiert folgendes:

Wenn ich das LAN Kabel (vom PC) nicht ins Notebook stecke, kann es per WLAN ins Internet.
Wenn ich das LAN Kabel reinstecke, kann das Notebook _nicht_ mehr ins Internet,
dafür steht aber die Vebindung zwischen Laptop und Desktop PC.

?Warum das?

@Stoked
Bist Du weiter?


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Ein paar Gegenfragen...

Wieviele Netzwerkkarten hat der Laptop? Eine + WLAN - Karte?
Wolltest du nicht den PC mit dem Router verbinden?
Wie ist das Netzwerk konfiguriert? Hat der Router DHCP Unterstützung?
Wie sind die IP's von Laptop und PC?
Hast du den Netzwerkassisstenten verwendet?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Valheru (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Ich verstehe auch nicht richtig was du versuchst zu erklären:

Komponente:
Notebook -> WLAN
Rechner-> LAN
Router -> beides?

Und jetzt die verständnis Frage: wozu ins Notebook ein Netzwerkkabel?


----------



## StereoMike (19. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*







Es geht um die Stelle, wo das Netzwerk von WLAN auf LAN umsteigen soll, also ums Notebook (da ist beides drin).
Der Router kann auch beides, aber ich will die zwölf Meter ja per Funk schaffen, darum hatte ich ihn ja gekauft, hehehe...
Also Router soll WLAN machen.
Der Router kann auch DHCP (SMC 2804 WBR v2), ich hab aber allen Rechnern ne feste IP gegeben,
das hatte vor WLAN nämlich immer geklappt...

Router: 
192.168.2.1
255.255.255.0

Laptop WLAN
192.168.2.78
255.255.255.0

Laptop LAN
192.168.2.77
255.255.255.0

PC LAN
192.168.2.80
255.255.255.0


PC und Laptop sind in der selben IP-Range, selbes Subnet.
Standardgateway und DNS hab ich im Moment für PC und Laptop 192.168.2.1 (also den Router), 
hatte aber auch schon mal versucht, dem PC als Gateway den Laptop (LAN) anzubieten,
egal wie, sobald das LAN Kabel im Laptop steckt, kann weder der Laptop, noch der PC ins Internet.

PC per LAN an Laptop angeschlossen = kein Internet (PC und Laptop können Router nicht mehr pingen)
PC vom Notebook getrennt = Notebook kann ins Internet (und Router pingen geht auch)

Hoffe ich habs jetzt richtig rüberbekommen


----------



## StereoMike (20. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Keiner ne Idee? Ich hab doch so ein schönes Bild gemalt...
Am Verständnis dürfte es jetzt doch nicht mehr liegen, oder?


----------



## Mister_A (20. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*



			
				StereoMike hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keiner ne Idee? Ich hab doch so ein schönes Bild gemalt...
> Am Verständnis dürfte es jetzt doch nicht mehr liegen, oder?


Noe.. jetzt hab ichs auch begriffen.

Solltest du meine Mail von gestern abend kurz nachdem du eine an mich gesendet hast, wider erwarten noch nicht gelesen haben, so tue das jetzt bitte und trenne doch das WLAN Netz von Kabel-LAN, indem du unterschiedliche Netzmasken verwendest, anstatt hier arme fremde Foren mit Threadpushingbytes vollzukritzeln. 

Dann solltest du ICS in bezug auf die Internetverbindung die vom Router kommt, auf deinem Laptop für das LAN aktivieren und am PC halt eben die LAN IP als Gateway eintragen. Dann existieren übrigens 2 Router und nicht zwei Proxys. Ein Proxy kann zwar dieselbe Funktion wie ein Router übernemen (weiterleiten der Daten), das ist aber nicht der eigentliche Sinn eines solchen insofern ist die Bezeichnung nicht ganz korrekt. Andere Differenzierungen gehen jetzt am Thema vorbei...


Sollte das nicht funktionieren, hast du wirklich ein Problem... Aber keine angst, ich komm dann mit Pizza und Bier vorbei! 

Sollte es hier Moderatoren geben und diese sich grad wundern:
Entschuldigt meinen etwas härteren anschlag, aber das stereoMikro und ich kennen uns seit Jahren, wir mögen uns so, das ist normaler Umgangston. Ich werde das wenn gewünscht entsprechend reduzieren...


----------



## StereoMike (20. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Ich probier jetzt erstmal ne Netzbrücke, keine Ahnung, obs was hilft, aber klingt toll.

Das was du da alles geschrieben hast klingt ja auch toll (soweit war ich vorgestern), aber wenn man ics aktivieren will, fragt er nach der Internetverbindung, die man freigeben will und ich kann ihm aber nur den Router bieten, ergo funktioniert es nicht. Wenn du nen Setup-Vorschlag hast, der mit diesem Problem klarkommt- immer her damit...

PS (wg Proxy und Router): da fallen dir heute aber die Korinthen aus dem ...(Mister) A

Normaler Umgangston? Ich hoffe nicht! Bislang warst Du eigentlich ganz nett...

Bis bald, auf Bier und Pizza nehm ich Dich beim Wort.


----------



## Ben Ben (20. Oktober 2004)

*Re: DSL+WLANRouter+WLANLaptop verbunden mit LAN*

Wie wärs mit ICS am Laptop?


----------



## Mister_A (20. Oktober 2004)

@BenBen:
Eben dieses meine ich auch.

Und zwar meiner Ansicht nach in den Einstellungen zur LAN Verbindung. Mit LAN Verbindung meine ich die Verbindung, die das Gerät beschreibt, welches mit dem PC über dein TP Kabel verbunden ist. Da müsste es unter "Eigenschaften" im Feld der Registerkärtchens "Erweitert" möglich sein "anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, die Internetverbidung dieses Computers zu verwenden".


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Oktober 2004)

Ichwürde eher sagen in den erweiterten Eigenscahften der WLAN-Verbindung, da du diese ja per ICS an den PC teilen willst.


----------



## Mister_A (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich war immer der Meinung, daß man das für den Netzadaptder freigeben muss der letzendlich auf die Rechner zugreifen kann, die es nutzen?
Jedenfalls lässt die formulierung das vermuten..
Aber das lingt nach gespaltenen Haaren und ist ja auch relativ leicht auszutesten.

soweit ich es jetzt mitbekommen habe, funktioniert es bei ihm. Die Aufteilung in 2 Netze hat anschließend noch ergeben daß da noch eine Application Firewall (Software) unbeabsichtigt dazwischen gefunkt hat.
Das vielleicht nochmal zum Lösungsansatz für "Nachahmer"...


----------



## StereoMike (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich mach noch ne Zeichnung zur Lösung am WE.

Die Firewall hatte ganz gut gearbeitet, und inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob die Firewall nicht doch schuldlos ist (entgegen dem, was ich Mister A gestern noch beim Videoabend mitteilte), da nach dem Hochfahren wieder nichts mehr ging...
und an der FW hatte ich nichts geändert. 
Ich arbeite im Moment halt viel mit Systemwiederherstellungspunkten und bin kurz vor einer reproduzierbaren Lösung.
(ich hatte nämlich wie oben nachzulesen mit Netzwerkbrücken experimentiert und hatte so lange dran rumgefummelt, bis sie sich nicht mehr deaktivieren oder löschen ließ...zum Glück gibts Systemwiederherstellungspunkte...)


----------



## benny smith (18. Januar 2005)

hallo
Habe ein änliches problem,
habe zwei pc's und einen laptop
ausser dem einen wlan router mit lan switch.

Möchte nun mit einem pc über lan ins internet
und mit einem pc und laptop über wlan ins internet.
Zusätzlich wäre es ganz praktisch wenn die drei Computer 
miteinander verbunden wären, um daten hin und her zuschieben.

danke im vorraus


----------

